# Lets Crop on Master Chief



## Zenith94 (Apr 30, 2009)

fdad


----------



## GhostToast (May 11, 2009)

Use the magnetic lasso tool.


----------



## Zenith94 (May 13, 2009)

GhostToast said:
			
		

> Use the magnetic lasso tool.



what?


----------

